

Why you should quit Facebook too - jsemaan1
http://artermisianrumblings.blogspot.com/2012/09/why-you-should-quit-facebook-too.html

======
pixie_
Moderation, how does it work?

On a side note, Spotify's Facebook only policy makes me rage like nothing
else. I would kill for a normal username that I could use to open up my
playlists on other people's computers running spotify. If you don't know,
usernames on Spotify are a sequence of numbers that you'll never remember.
There are pages of forum and support posts about it and Spotify doesn't care.

~~~
thoughtpalette
I have a friend that has spotify without facebook and she wanted to share
music on the social sidebar with me.

I had to type spotify:user:Usernamehere in the search bar to be able to find
her. She also didn't have a numerical username.

So you don't technically need a facebook account to share music with a friend.

------
ngokevin
Everyone tries this for a month because they feel the need for productivity,
tells everyone for the first week they quit, eventually comes back.

~~~
spaghetti
It's been a year since I deleted all my photos, removed all friends, changed
my name and iirc swapped in a throw-away email address on fb. Haven't missed
it a bit. Was doing some fb integration for work and logged-in to test out a
few things. Seeing the timeline layout for the first time made me miss
facebook even less.

------
gm
I love these posts that purport to tell people what to do. Not as bad as the
ones who aim to tell you what you are thinking, but almost.

~~~
jsemaan1
just sharing an experience.

------
Smudge
I'm taking a partial break from Facebook. I consider it a tool for
broadcasting information to a network of people who know me, and I ignore
everything else (especially the part where I could spend hours each day
consuming all of the information that my friends broadcast). That way I can
get some eyes on my personal projects and give others a chance to passively
keep up with my life. (I would miss this aspect if I were to leave Facebook
entirely -- I don't feel like emailing a group of people everytime something
important happens.)

Occasionally I break my rules and skim the news feed, but since I'm not on the
service all that often, most updates just seem mundane, so I zero-in on the
bigger things like life events and stuff that people might not always email me
personally about (but that I wish they would). It's nice to feel a little
connected still, without letting it become a huge time-waster.

------
pwenzel
I installed Nanny for Google Chrome and leave it enabled during the work day,
blocking Facebook, HN, Amazon.com, and my other vices. It helped me to break
the "Facebook habit" that we're all familiar with. Sure, I check in every once
in a while, but not as habitually as I once did.

------
bryanlarsen
Sounds more like a list of reasons to quit Hacker News to me. I refresh that
way more often than Facebook.

I consume Facebook with an RSS reader. It is quick, efficient, filters out the
crap, and ensures you don't miss anything without constant refreshing.

~~~
wukkuan
Can you go into more detail on how you use an RSS reader to consume Facebook?
I've seen that you can subscribe to individual pages, is that what you're
doing?

~~~
bryanlarsen
I'm subscribed to something that includes feeds/friends_status.php. Maybe
googling for that will help.

------
logn
If you keep your friend list small (< 70) then it's not too addictive since
there's not that much content (unless you're a stalker) and it's actually a
meaningful way to communicate.

------
agilord
You should not force yourself to quit X/Y/Z, rather, you might want to choose
a balanced approach: limit the use of such sites to 5-15 minutes a day, a have
best of both worlds.

~~~
trusko
Yes. Like telling an alcoholic to stick to one drink a day ...

------
mpchlets
Try rhapsody - its similar to spotify but works without facebook.

